# New Star Wars Trailer



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngElkyQ6Rhs

Darn!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

edge10 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngElkyQ6Rhs
> 
> Darn!


Thanks for the link.
It's cool seeing Chewie and Han together again..Im waiting anxiousely for this one!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Is it still a "spoiler" if you give away the end of a trailer?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

drewid142 said:


> Is it still a "spoiler" if you give away the end of a trailer?


Only for those who haven't seen it yet. 

So far I haven't seen anything I didn't like. Even from that short teaser, it seems they've gotten the "feel" of the Original Trilogy back. I don't think I've looked forward to seeing a movie this much in _years_.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

This movie looks a heck of a lot better than Lucas' pre-quels. This one actually looks like Star Wars.

I didn't see any lens flares either. :lol:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome opening with the crashed ISD.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like JJ has a better feel for Star Wars than he does for the other Star Franchise...


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

That's because he cares about it enough to respect the source material...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

crowe-t said:


> I didn't see any lens flares either. :lol:


Y'know, I noticed that as well...on the second viewing. :lol:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Awesome opening with the crashed ISD.


So, the Jawas are extinct now?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks like good fun. Here's hoping George didn't write the dialogue.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Lucas has nothing to do with it. And the desert planet isn't Tatooine.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's a fan edit of trailers 1 + 2.
https://vimeo.com/125204587


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Its is cool to see Han and Chewy again.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

JeffBond said:


> Lucas has nothing to do with it.


Happy for that.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Old heroes never fade away. They just grow beards.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Paper Hollywood said:


> Old heroes never fade away. They just grow beards.


_Contractually obligated_ beards.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I cannot wait for this to come out, as someone else mentioned it feels like the original Star Wars! 

If JJ had given the care and attention to Trek that it appears he's giving to Star Wars we'd have probably all loved those too.


----------



## Jiver (Jul 18, 2009)

Seems like the company who designed the TIE-fighters has made some progress too over 30 years. They can fly in the atmosphere now


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Jiver said:


> Seems like the company who designed the TIE-fighters has made some progress too over 30 years. They can fly in the atmosphere now


They could in the books too, just had terrible maneuverability due to atmospheric drag.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Jiver said:


> Seems like the company who designed the TIE-fighters has made some progress too over 30 years. They can fly in the atmosphere now


They flew in the atmosphere in Empire.

And BTW - this thread should be in the movie discussion section.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Jiver said:


> Seems like the company who designed the TIE-fighters has made some progress too over 30 years. They can fly in the atmosphere now


They did in the original movie, too...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Owen E Oulton said:


> They did in the original movie, too...


Star Wars 4, A New Hope?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> Star Wars 4, A New Hope?


Empire. I think he might have forget to type an 's' after 'movie'.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Nope, I did indeed mean "movie" - singular. As in, the original _Star Wars_ in 1977, a year before they added the "Episode 4" to the title. There's a scene where the X-wings are being launched from the jungle surface and you see them flying up into the air, while a rebel trooper on a tower observes them through "macrobinoculars".

Jeez, don't you guys actually _watch_ these movies?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Nope, I did indeed mean "movie" - singular. As in, the original _Star Wars_ in 1977, a year before they added the "Episode 4" to the title. There's a scene where the X-wings are being launched from the jungle surface and you see them flying up into the air, while a rebel trooper on a tower observes them through "macrobinoculars".
> 
> Jeez, don't you guys actually _watch_ these movies?


Ah, but those are X-Wings. Jiver was referring to TIE Fighters:



Jiver said:


> Seems like the company who designed the *TIE-fighters* has made some progress too over 30 years. They can fly in the atmosphere now


And further on the subject...


harristotle said:


> They could in the books too, just had terrible maneuverability due to atmospheric drag.


You mean the books that are no longer considered canon by Disney?  But TIE Fighters are shown flying in atmosphere in _Star Wars Rebels_, which I believe Disney does consider canon, so I suppose that counts as verification since the events in _Rebels_ take place between _Episodes III_ and _IV_.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

TIEs are more aerodynamic than the Falcon with all that greebly drag and the big dish on top. They did not seem to have any trouble in Empire and as mentioned above they are doing their thing in 'Rebels' also.
A brick can fly in the atmosphere if you put enough thrust behind it.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I just remembered the horrible training mission in Rebel Assault II where you had to steer a TIE through a canyon...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> I just remembered the horrible training mission in Rebel Assault II where you had to steer a TIE through a canyon...


Pffff. Piece of cake. :freak:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> I just remembered the horrible training mission in Rebel Assault II where you had to steer a TIE through a canyon...


It took me hours and hours and hours to beat that. I think I was around 13 or 14 at the time. Whew.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by JeffBond View Post 
Lucas has nothing to do with it.



SteveR said:


> Happy for that.


 Wouldn't have had '*Wars* without him....

Carl-


----------



## tuco_ilbrutto (Jan 23, 2010)

And this would not be Episode VII...


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> Ah, but those are X-Wings. Jiver was referring to TIE Fighters:


Ack, phoo. I can only plead "brian fart". Seriously, I actually read it as X-Wing...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It happens; no harm done. I once completely misread a post, and unintentionally accused an upstanding and honest vendor of recasting.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

New toys give us a closer look at the new & improved TIE fighter and pilots:

http://news.toyark.com/2015/07/10/sdcc-2015-hasbro-star-wars-post-panel-reveals-167786


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

DELETED POST -- Move along, move along.


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok so the TIE looks almost the same and is know a dark grey color. I'm not sure I understand the thinking here if it's a dark grey won't it be harder to see in space shots. Also am I the only one who though the TIE Interceptor was the next step in the TIE design if that was so then how come the new one looks almost just like the old design.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

I think JJ wants to keep this one looking like Star Wars so it would explain why the newer versions of the Tie Fighter and X-Wing look almost the same as they did in the originals.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

holt35 said:


> Ok so the TIE looks almost the same and is know a dark grey color. I'm not sure I understand the thinking here if it's a dark grey won't it be harder to see in space shots. Also am I the only one who though the TIE Interceptor was the next step in the TIE design if that was so then how come the new one looks almost just like the old design.


If the big toy is accurate, this TIE has a tail gunner or something:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?....1519572204931812&type=2&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The biggest improvement is that you can now actually crash land them without being vaporized:


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

crowe-t said:


> I think JJ wants to keep this one looking like Star Wars so it would explain why the newer versions of the Tie Fighter and X-Wing look almost the same as they did in the originals.


I would hope the new people in control of Star Wars would expand what Star Wars "looks" like instead of just recycling the same ideas. Don't get me wrong, I love TIEs and X-wings as much as the next geek, but the new TIE design seems very lazy to me. Just a new antenna and reverse color paint job. IMHO, the GFFA is a big place and not every story has to have the exact same ships in it, even in slightly different configurations. I know I'm in the minority, but I loved the chrome Naboo ships specifically because they provided a contrast to the junky, guts on the outside ships we were used to. Fans get really protective about what must and must not be in Star Wars to make it Star Wars, but I want to see new ideas and new ship designs. Hopefully we'll get some cool ones.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The original Trilogy introduced new TIE variants and Rebel fighters in every movie. It gave you the feeling of technology moving behind the scenes trying to come up with newer equipment to meet changing threats.
I do hope he is planning to bring more to the table that classic designs with a minor fudge here and there. We know there is at least one new Star Destroyer and a Shuttle we have just gotten a glimpse of so far. 

It is just a bit of a let down to see the Std TIE with reversed colors and minor greebly changed- even if it was bigger at least change the window to hull ratio and come up with some snarky bent wings or something. 

Bad guys are supposed to have cool looking ships- ScFi 101...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I have not kept up with the SW movies...will this one have all (or most) of the original cast? If so I may actually go see another SW movie. If not, well, I'm not going to bother just to see Han...solo. Please, no muppets in this one.:freak:
Jim


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hunch said:


> I have not kept up with the SW movies...will this one have all (or most) of the original cast? If so I may actually go see another SW movie. If not, well, I'm not going to bother just to see Han...solo. Please, no muppets in this one.:freak:
> Jim


From what we know so far, Mark Hamill is returning as Luke Skywalker, Carrie Fisher is returning as Leia Organa (possibly Leia Solo?), Harrison Ford is returning as Han Solo, Peter Mayhew is returning as Chewbacca, Kenny Baker is returning as R2-D2, and Anthony Daniels is returning as C-3PO. Warwick Davis is returning as well, but his role is unconfirmed at this time. It's unknown how large a part these characters will play in the story of the new movies, but rampant speculation is that _The Force Awakens_ will be a "passing of the torch" movie and that the younger cast members and their respective characters will be "taking over" the franchise.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Saw this trailer on a BIG screen with "Ant Man" yesterday. Can not WAIT until December!!! BTW, "Ant Man" was also INCREDIBLY entertaining:very tight (actually better pacing than "Age of Ultron" ) FANTASTIC effects, great cast, great story. Like "Guardians" went in kinda not expecting much, but was just blown away by how much I enjoyed it! And Paul Rudd does a great job, not just with the comedic stuff, but genuinely makes you care about his plight and struggles. DEFINITELY see this in a theater rather than waiting for disc.
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> Saw this trailer on a BIG screen with "Ant Man" yesterday...


I _would_ have seen the trailer on the big screen when I saw _Ant-Man_ on Wednesday, but the morons running the theater left the lights on during the trailers and they washed out the projection to the point that you could barely make out what was on the screen. It _sounded_ good though.


----------

